# Windows Vista Doesn't Finish Logging Off



## jimmylama88 (Oct 10, 2007)

Please help me out! Please....

About a week ago I bought a Sony VAIO FZ140E that runs with Windows Vista Home Premium. It worked completely fine until recently when I tried to shut it down. I normally chose the option "shut down" from Start and it began to normally shut down, until it got stale in the "Logging Off" part.....it cant seem to finish logging off....Ive tried searching this problem all over the internet and cant seem to find an answer. The real problem is that when I shut it down with the power button and then turn it on, it begins to say "resuming windows" and the "Logging Off" screen appears once again....Ive already tried to leave it logging off for hours and it has no effect on it....I cant access any Performance Tool or Option that might be within the computer's software because the only thing Vista runs now on my computer is the Logging Off Screen.....please help me out....im really desperate about this.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

give it time to shut down,it sets it's restore points before it closes down,by shutting down with the button you will cause corruption on the h/d


----------



## tlhumphrey2 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. My computer is a laptop and hiting the power off button doesn't do a thing. My computer is a Toshiba. The operating system is Windows Vista.

I can't even ctrl-alt-del. I've tried everything and can't get it to complete the logoff.

Also, I initiated the shutdown early yesterday morning and it is now 11am the following day -- more than enough time for it is shutdown.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/change-the-windows-vista-power-buttons-to-shut-down/


----------



## davidclark2000 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did anyone find a resolution to this problem? I have just had a phonecall from a friend who has only just encountered this today. He is using Vista 32-bit SP1.
Any help would be appreciated...
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Dave...

Please start a new thread as this one is > 1 yr old and pre SP1.

I will suggest that your friend check into power options.

I must close this thread.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------

